# Friendly pigeon for adoption in Orange County, CA



## Diatom (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, it's been 3 months now, and as much as I hate to accept it, I'm moving and I won't be able to give Dime the care he deserves.

If you can provide a great, loving home for a tame, personable pigeon, please consider adopting him! 
I will miss him terribly  

Here is a little information about him:

Dime is a dark check male feral pigeon. He was orphaned as a wee little baby and I hand-fed him. He's now 3 months old and is very attached to me. His favorite perch is my head and he will follow me wherever I go. He loves to free fly in front of the house in the mornings before I go to work, and will sit on my laptop while I do schoolwork in the evenings. On my off days we lounge in the sun, and he will bathe, sunbathe, and forage in the grass. 

His favorite food by far is hemp seed (use this to bribe him). He steps up onto my hand and will fly to me when called (usually). He doesn't live in a cage and gets upset when he is confined in the carrier. 

I would like for him to go to a home where he will receive the same level of interaction and companionship. 

Also, right now he has a stand-in pigeon friend for the times when I'm working and can't be with him, but he prefers to be with me. She isn't tame, but you may adopt her as well, if you'd like. She's a young highflyer pigeon (so I'm told) and is very cute and curious.

Please contact me if you want to make Dime a part of your family or if you have any questions. My email is [email protected]

Here's a photo of him lying on his side in the grass. He's molting into his adult plumage right now, so his feathers look a bit patchy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pretty boy!

Hopefully someone will respond who may live in your area.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello. I live in the desert / AV area. could they be shipped?


----------



## Diatom (Mar 14, 2012)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> Hello. I live in the desert / AV area. could they be shipped?


Hi Pigeon Girl,
where exactly is the desert/AV? excuse my ignorance...


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Ever heard of lancaster CA?


----------



## Diatom (Mar 14, 2012)

*Update*

This has nothing to do with the adoption process but 
today I witnessed Dime and his friend doing a mating dance (circling, wing flipping, beaking, allopreening). Then both birds took turns squatting down, but neither mounted the other. I'm guessing that they are both females.  Just had to tell someone!


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

im movin out of my home n cant take my thai laugher pigey with me until after i move n find an apt/cottage/room/house/mantion/penthhouse/townhouse/trailer/homeless shelter/etc where they accept me w/my pigey. im takin amtrak or greyhound n they dont put up with animals unless im handycap.....so yup, i know watt u mean. y so hard 2 find a place 2 live nowdays when im gona go 2 schoo/hopefully work/dress up on wkends as a trany n live my gay life.....


----------



## Diatom (Mar 14, 2012)

It is hard when you have few options... You sound very determined to keep your pigeon.

Where will your he/she stay in the meanwhile? Also I heard that if you somehow got your pigeon certified as a therapy animal, he/she will be allowed in places where pets aren't allowed. You can cite any condition that you have (even mental "illness", like bipolar disorder or depression if applicable). My friend has a bantam chicken that she is trying to get certified so that she can bring her into hotels and onto buses and such. It's an idea!


----------



## Diatom (Mar 14, 2012)

Somewhere between the hours of 16:30 and 17:30 today, Dime laid an EGG! :,)

Female status confirmed!

SHE had been sitting in a basket nest filled with straw, paper, and sticks for the past week or so, but had been pooping in it. So today I cleaned it out, and she wouldn't sit back in it. She laid the egg on the floor instead. I moved it to the basket but she just returned to that spot on the floor and sat down there... Should I not have cleaned out her "nest"?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So your pigeon is a hen?
They don't like to have their nests messed with. They don't start incubating their eggs until both have been laid.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Diatom said:


> This has nothing to do with the adoption process but
> today I witnessed Dime and his friend doing a mating dance (circling, wing flipping, beaking, allopreening). Then both birds took turns squatting down, but neither mounted the other. *I'm guessing that they are both females.*  Just had to tell someone!


Not necessarily. It's not uncommon for the hens to mount the males.


----------



## Diatom (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess it does make her a hen... I wonder if her highflyer buddy is a male?? I will wait til the end of the week and candle the egg. She has been mating with random wild pigeons (quite shocking for me to watch her squat down upon being cooed at by any soliciting male) so there's no telling who the daddy is! LOL This should be on pigeon Maury.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Now where does her friend live? She can't live with him?


----------



## Diatom (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh no, they are living together. The highflyer's name is Melly.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So you need a home for both of them?


----------



## Diatom (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, yes. Although they aren't very attached to each other, so I think it'd be fine if Dime went to a pet oriented home, and Melly went to live with a flock (that's the setting she originally came from).


----------



## Diatom (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,

It is with great joy that I announce Dime's adoption. She went to live with a wonderful family who had a tame hand-raised single male pigeon whose lifestyle is astonishingly similar to that of Dime. They have a beautiful home where the two pigeons will enjoy each day together. Although I already miss her more than I can express, I know that I could not have asked for a more perfect outcome for this adoption search. Thanks to everyone at PigeonTalk for your support. It really helped me make it through this difficult process! :,)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's wonderful news. I was going to step up because I have 8 extra male pigeons and another sweet girl would be appreciated. However...I need another pigeon... like I need another single male pigeon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear the good news, of course you will miss her, but you can feel at peace with it, because you found her a wonderful home now!

Best wishes!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a great update! Glad you were able to find the right place for her.


----------

